# NEW ANTIDEPRESSANT CYMBALTA



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Has anyone tried Cymbalta? It has just recently been approved and appears to be similar to Effexor judging by the literature I've read.It seems it may be better for people with diarrhea, but I'm not sure because I havent heard of anybody having taken it.Would love to hear some feedback.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I read an article about it in a nursing magazine of my husbands. It said it can tend to raise your BP and heart rate. I'm very nervous about taking a new drug til its been out long enough to have acurate followup information.


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

I just started taking it. I'm weaning off of Effexor and slowly starting the Cymbalta. So far, so good. A little constipated and a little sleepy, but no other notable side effects. It is similar to Effexor, which I had pretty good success with, but lately my depression has been much worse and according to my psych doc, the norepinephrine in Cymbalta kicks in much faster than it does in Effexor and may give me the extra motivation I need to pull me out of this slump I've been in.I'll post more as I continue on it.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Are you on it for pain relief? My GP has just put me on 30 mg first week, 60 week 2 plus 4 klonopin .5 instead of 2. Gastro guys robinul did NOTHING.


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

Hi everyone,I have been on Cymbalta for a couple of weeks now. Switched over easily from Effexor--no weaning off Effexor--just switched directly over to Cymbalta. Doctor says it will take six or seven weeks to know if it helps with my fibromyalgia pain. So far, so good--I have not experienced any side effects. Antidepressant effects of this drug seem idential to Effexor. Would just like the additional benefit of pain control.Anyone else???


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

I would have to agree with Cyndie. This drug is very similar to Effexor. I haven't really noticed any side effects other than some vivid dreams and a decrease in my appetite (yay!). I've only been on it a few weeks so haven't noticed a big difference in pain management yet, but I don't have big issue with that. I will say that I have more motivation than I did before and that's a good thing.


----------

